# were to put the ring



## miron28 (Nov 4, 2009)

i got some new pigs they are 12 weeks old and i really need to ring there noise i got the stuff to do it but were do i put the rings at and how many do i put on one pig ?


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 4, 2009)

I've raised thousands of pigs.  Some were raised on pasture.  Never used a ring on any of them.  Make a good fence, put an electric wire about a foot off the ground inside the fence, and you won't have to worry.


----------

